# Azzpad or Skeletools



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

I picked up an Azzpad after I broke my tailbone after a day of icy conditions. It's not too bulky for the slightly baggy snowboarding pants I use (a pair of Nomis and a pair of Patagonia) with just a waist strap and then two velcro straps for your upper thighs. Pretty lightweight, and I only noticed it when I sit down on it.


----------



## suekie (Oct 31, 2012)

Skeletools all the way!! With the pads, you pretty much dont feel anything when you fall. I also hip checked a tree last year during some rough conditions; came away unscathed, only some pine tree green on my pants that washed away. Well worth the money


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I own both with full set of extra pads for the skeletools. Both are great but I find myself using the Azzpadz more.


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

slyder said:


> I own both with full set of extra pads for the skeletools. Both are great but I find myself using the Azzpadz more.


why is it that you use the azzpad more?


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

suekie said:


> Skeletools all the way!! With the pads, you pretty much dont feel anything when you fall. I also hip checked a tree last year during some rough conditions; came away unscathed, only some pine tree green on my pants that washed away. Well worth the money


So you think the more padding the better considering that all your upper legs and butt are protected.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## suekie (Oct 31, 2012)

tony477g said:


> So you think the more padding the better considering that all your upper legs and butt are protected.


Not necessarily more padding, but better located. And the padding that is there is pretty good. It is a little thick, only took a couple runs to get used to.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

cd21 said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



And what was this contributing?


Not to hijack, but I'm curious to pads as well. 
I'm a skinnier guy, and I'm wondering if one would fit better than the other? Are both fairly tight or loose? Also, do both have removable pads for washing, etc?


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

alaric said:


> And what was this contributing?
> 
> 
> Not to hijack, but I'm curious to pads as well.
> I'm a skinnier guy, and I'm wondering if one would fit better than the other? Are both fairly tight or loose? Also, do both have removable pads for washing, etc?


Im skinny as well, this would be good to know. Another thing i was thinking what about a football girdle? Looks pretty close to the skeletool and may be cheaper considering the season is over? Or do you guys think it wont have enough padding


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

tony477g said:


> Im really looking for tailbone protection for now, later on when i start going to the park though would it be in my better interest to get the skeletool considering i can add pads to it and it has them all over? Is it really bulky? Do I need all the other pads?


I used to own both, but now I only wear the Azzpadz as they are less restrictive (at the tradeoff of hip/thigh protection) I did sew on extra d30 inserts to protect my hips a little (also glued a d3o pad right on the tailbone).

Both will give you excellent tailbone protection. If you are still out of control and liable to crash in any position (or into rails), then go skeletools.

I'm 5'9 150 lbs... but when I started wearing these pads I was only 140 lbs (most gained in upper body).

Both fit a skinnier person fine. Only the skeletools has removable pads when you machine wash it (I hand wash the azzpadz just by soaking it in the sink in some woolite/oxyclean).


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

ive always been torn between the two. I remember someone saying the azzpad felt like sitting on a booster seat on the lift lol


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

tony477g said:


> why is it that you use the azzpad more?


I can remove them when ever I want. If I'm just hitting groomers they just unclip. The skeletools are a bit tight. I bought large and I'm not a big guy. I think they run a bit on the small side. Plus if I double up the pads they get more snug from more padding which makes sense. 

I do like them more for the hip padding though. When I work on my spins I use the skeletools. 

Plus the Azzpadz just have a bit better tailbone "coverage area" and a bit better hard plastic shell.

Hope this helped


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

Nike Adult Pro Combat Hyperstrong 3/4 Girdle - Dick's Sporting Goods

How about something like this? At least with these i can go check them out at the store


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

tony477g said:


> Nike Adult Pro Combat Hyperstrong 3/4 Girdle - Dick's Sporting Goods
> 
> How about something like this? At least with these i can go check them out at the store


No... that is designed for football (where hip and thigh impacts are more common) and has a lot less tailbone protection than what you would need for snowboarding.

Just buy a pair of Azzpadz from XSportsProtective or AllSportsProtection, both have like 30-day return policy (Skeletools return policy isn't very good, 7 days and there is a 15% restocking fee).


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

Skeletools impact shorts.wmv - YouTube!

Even the tailbone protector doesnt look that great though


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

tony477g said:


> Skeletools impact shorts.wmv - YouTube!
> 
> Even the tailbone protector doesnt look that great though


How so? It is a large sheet of half inch of dense foam rubber (you probably don't realize how dense the padding is) with a hard plastic laminate over that. That is about as protective as you can get for the tailbone. I agree it isn't shaped the best for comfort though (hence why I use the Azzpad now).

The football one you linked to only has little quarter inch little soft foam nubs (more around the edge to try to deflect the impact a tiny bit)... because football players typically play on a relatively soft grassy field and rarely land on their tailbone. I doubt it will protect you much if you slipped out on your edge on a icy patch and slammed straight onto your tailbone. The link you had doesn't have a good photo of the tailbone... here is another link










http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/?l=shop,pdp,ctr-inline/cid-1/pid-382619/pgid-544583


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

lonerider said:


> How so? It is a large sheet of half inch of dense foam rubber (you probably don't realize how dense the padding is) with a hard plastic laminate over that. That is about as protective as you can get for the tailbone. I agree it isn't shaped the best for comfort though (hence why I use the Azzpad now).
> 
> The football one you linked to only has little quarter inch little soft foam nubs (more around the edge to try to deflect the impact a tiny bit)... because football players typically play on a relatively soft grassy field and rarely land on their tailbone. I doubt it will protect you much if you slipped out on your edge on a icy patch and slammed straight onto your tailbone. The link you had doesn't have a good photo of the tailbone... here is another link
> 
> ...


Yikes you're definitely right! azzpad it is then


----------

